# July 4...



## Devildoc (Jul 3, 2018)

I know it's still a few, short hours, away, but let the celebrating commence:


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m 12 beers deep and 18 hours from a plane ride back to where this Freedom shit kicked off. Let’s all get fucking weird, and Make America Rowdy Again. 

Me in 18.5 hours: 


And in 20 hours:


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 3, 2018)

I'll be standing by with bail money if you provide video!


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 3, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> I'll be standing by with bail money if you provide video!


Check YouTube and if you see “6’1” 215 lb Irishman in American flag shirt commandeers plane” then yeah please call the TSA/Chatham county PD because I’ve gone dicks out for Harambe


----------



## Gunz (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Blizzard (Jul 3, 2018)

Not 100% 4th of July in the traditional sense but still in the same vein of events that shaped our country... I kind of liked this story:
Civil War: When it doesn't matter that you weren't a hero


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Check YouTube and if you see “6’1” 215 lb Irishman in American flag shirt commandeers plane” then yeah please call the TSA/Chatham county PD because I’ve gone dicks out for Harambe



In this man's opinion, you are blossoming into one of our most beloved posters. Kids, they grow up so fast!


----------



## Centermass (Jul 4, 2018)

Thomas, Ben, John and the rest of you guys, thanks for getting together all those years ago, and forging that paper hammer that made us the country we are today. 

RLTW!
CM


----------



## Jaknight (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th of July everyone and Thank you all for serving and protecting this freedom I so damn enjoy.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks to all those out there still keeping us free:



And to those who poured out the tea....


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 4, 2018)

AWP said:


> In this man's opinion, you are blossoming into one of our most beloved posters. Kids, they grow up so fast!


This is almost like getting that hug I always wanted from my dad...


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 4, 2018)

Once upon a time I worked in the surgery trauma ICU at UNC hospitals.  We had a transplant surgeon, he was a limey. Great guy, better doc. One year I asked him if he was taking the day off to celebrate the 4th. He said something like, "you ungrateful Americans have no idea how good you had it when you were still British." He was joking.  I told him "do you know the official name of our holiday? We call it, 'we kicked your ass' day!"

I have worked with and cross-trained with Royal Marines, and they are excellent, excellent men, loved every minute of it. But this is the one day of the year where I'm allowed to openly display my American superiority.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 4, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> This is almost like getting that hug I always wanted from my dad...







You gotta be sneaky.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 4, 2018)

Patron Saint of America.


----------



## CDG (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=928072080722125


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Kaldak (Jul 4, 2018)

@runninrunninrunnin Extreme hate because that graphic implies the Marine Corps was a mistake, and my grandfather, Chosen Few, is hunting that meme maker


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Jul 4, 2018)

The hunt is over. Its a Ron Swanson quote from “Parks and Recreation”.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm getting ready to put some burgers and dogs on the grill, I'm on beer #4 and somebody with a fucking agenda is climbing the Statue of Liberty

Woman climbing Statue of Liberty on July 4th, police say


Leave Lady Liberty alone, man...for fucks sake.


----------



## CDG (Jul 4, 2018)

Just got back home from a beer run.  Got some Killian's (@Ocoka), some ribeyes, some filets, and a shitload of freedom.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 4, 2018)

@CDG , there's something downright American about drinking an Irish beer on July 4th. A lot of this country has been built on the backs of the Irish. Hoist one for me!


----------



## CDG (Jul 4, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> @CDG , there's something downright American about drinking an Irish beer on July 4th. A lot of this country has been built on the backs of the Irish. Hoist one for me!


Indeed it has.  Must have been my Irish heritage that made me randomly think, "Damn, some Killian's would really hit the spot right now."


----------



## CDG (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 4, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> View attachment 23191View attachment 23192



I think these yankee doodle Americanos are forgetting...it's 1-1!


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 4, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I think these yankee doodle Americanos are forgetting...it's 1-1!



I think England begging for help in World Wars 1 & 2 took care of that debt.....


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 4, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I think England begging for help in World Wars 1 & 2 took care of that debt.....



You guys kind of crashed the party the second time!


----------



## Grunt (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy Independence Day! I sit every 4th of July and reflect on the men who were willing to put their lives on the line to fight for what they believed in. I am grateful for such men....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2018)

Agoge said:


> Happy Independence Day! I sit every 4th of July and reflect on the men who were willing to put their lives on the line to fight for what they believed in. I am grateful for such men....


Back on topic, thank you!


----------



## Teufel (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2018)

@Teufel -

Your pics sir?


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## SaintKP (Jul 4, 2018)

On this day, July 4th 1996, Vietnam War veteran Russell Casse, a fighter pilot while in the military. Performed the ultimate sacrifice and proved instrumental in saving Area 51 by flying his plane directly into the alien warships main gun causing a catastrophic explosion and destroying the alien vessel while losing his life in doing so.

Gone but never forgotten, God bless you Russel Casse.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 4, 2018)

Yes, military family picnic on the White House lawn.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jul 4, 2018)

CDG said:


> Indeed it has.  Must have been my Irish heritage that made me randomly think, "Damn, some Killian's would really hit the spot right now."




George Killian a great American. Marweena Trump a hot American
Skoll


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> This is almost like getting that hug I always wanted from my dad...



Which is probably better than that camping trip with my uncle....


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 4, 2018)

AWP said:


> Which is probably better than that camping trip with my uncle....



Did you play find the teacup in the bedsheets as well or was that just my family?


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Did you play find the teacup in the bedsheets as well or was that just my family?



I don't really remember. I have a memory block until I turned 17.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 5, 2018)

I got to watch the fireworks from across the Potomac at JBAB.  The MWR folks were nice enough to put on a carnival atmosphere, and we got to watch the main fireworks show over the mall, as well as the dozen-or-so other shows that were going on all over VA and MD.  It was pretty rad!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 5, 2018)

John Cougar Mellencamp was my contribution to 4th July, albeit a day late.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 5, 2018)

AWP said:


> Which is probably better than that camping trip with my uncle....


Do NOT get me started on Church Camp...


----------



## AWP (Jul 5, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Do NOT get me started on Church Camp...



The first time you go sounding with a crucifix can be a bit sporting, but soon you settle in and learn to commune witth God in your own special way.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Devildoc (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Devildoc (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Devildoc (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jul 5, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I think these yankee doodle Americanos are forgetting...it's 1-1!





Are you sure it flamed that much? *Because I don't think it flamed that much*.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 5, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Do NOT get me started on Church Camp...




You mean "Vacation Bible School?" Bwaaahaaaaahaaa.

Are you sure that's a _vacation? _*Because I don't think that's a vacation.*


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Are you sure it flamed that much? *Because I don't think it flamed that much*.



I thought you were there?!


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 5, 2018)

"And just a reminder to the rest of the world enthralled with the World Cup of "football": the United States has never lost a Super Bowl or World War!" 'Merica!


----------

